# حمل الان Catia 10 000 EURO



## لحلولحلولحلو (10 أبريل 2008)

حمل الان
CATIA V5 R10

just 1 Link=59 Part

http://www.box.net/shared/770qf5i0wc

OR

download

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Q5QQL84W
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XTJ5E0Y0
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HRENB38I
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EFPOYIJP
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=839WOHGT
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H4P6X0J1


بعد تحميل الملفات يجب عليك ان تضع الملفات intel1-5 في ملف
intel الموجوده في autoplay حسب المسار التالي


autoplay>docs>intel


اما بالنسبة لكراك الموجود ايضا في autoplay فانه مرفق بالتعليمات
في كيفية عمله


OR


Catia v5R18

Links
http://rapidshare.com/files/67545352...07_a.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67553135...07_a.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67561673...07_a.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67569840...07_a.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67577854...07_a.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67585970...07_a.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67601150...07_b.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67610854...07_b.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67770278...07_b.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67777270...07_b.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67782354...07_b.part5.rar


Service pack 2 + fix:

Links
ftp://techsupport.services.ibm.com/a...MP/SP51802.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/70344948/5_18sp2.rar


Catia help 4cd extract in one folder and than reuse setup

Links
http://rapidshare.com/files/69828947/help1.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/69845268/help1.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/69854262/help1.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/69879102/help2.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/69890536/help2.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70053711/help2.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70063709/help3.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70071444/help3.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70075609/help3.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70084007/help4.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70092932/help4.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70101598/help4.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70103162/help4.part4.rar


password : =dzup=




catia taha lahlou tahalahlou007 power:71:​


----------



## MUSLIM125 (27 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (30 مايو 2008)

*موضوع رائع*






جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم, ومزيداً من التقدم
وتقبل تحياتي :77:​


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (30 مايو 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (31 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا.... موضوع رائع


----------



## أبو نهاد (1 يونيو 2008)

لحلولحلولحلو قال:


> حمل الان​
> 
> CATIA V5 R10​
> download​
> ...


 
لا تعليق ​ 
كيفك اخي لحلو ...... كيف صحه .... ان شاء الله اتكون بالف خير .......يا ريت تدخل على لنك الموجود في الاسفل 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t84160.html​


----------



## الياس عبد النور (1 يوليو 2008)

مشكور كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## عواد ملهاوي (8 يوليو 2008)

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## محمد 14 (2 أغسطس 2008)

*العمل الصالح*

جزاك الله خيرا ولكني حملت النلفات intel 1-5 وفشلت في التحميل لظهور رسالة خطأ ثم قمت بتحميل الملفات من الموقع الذي يحوي حوالي 59 ملف ولم أنجح في عمل setup للبرنامج 
فهل من الممكن شرح طريقة التسطيب بشىء من التفصيل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

